# It's always sad to say goodbye



## Stiv Rhodes (Feb 1, 2022)

After 4 amazing years, my squat is about to get evicted. The bank sold it and the company that bought it came by and said we'll have 72 hours to get out after they take possession of it on Feb 4. Washington state law says that would be true if it was owner occupied, but since it's tenant occupied, we get 60 days, so we're looking forward to a fight, but either way, the axe is gonna fall. It's been home to 12 people over the years, currently housing 5 including myself. We've had power and internet since month 6. Never got water, but that gives it character. It's been a hub for Kitsap Food Not Bombs. I ran a dog sitting business out of it. We've had the police, fire department, an ambulance, the health department, a bank rep, and someone claiming to be family of the deceased owner who I think was a PI visit us, and we kept on staying here. It was supposed to get auctioned off two years ago, but Covid kept that from happening. We're scrambling to secure a new place to move on to, but we'll all be making the transition from a better point than we came here from. Long live the Mousetrap!


----------



## Matt Derrick (Feb 8, 2022)

ah damn man that sucks, i guess i would just count myself lucky i had so many good years there, that's definitely a rare thing in this country.


----------

